# St. Louis Furs!!!



## Leons1 (Dec 19, 2008)

Seriously, Hey. 

Im looking to meet up with any of ya if there happen to be any more around here. 

that and also see why in the heck we couldnt have a St. Louis Furmeet somewhere... like the City Museum 

What do ya'll think?

or am I just yammerin to the crickets?


----------



## Samui-B (Jun 29, 2013)

Funny you should post this (even though it was years ago) because I live near St. Louis and recently, I've been looking to meet some furries near the area too. I've looked for meets, groups in the area and haven't found anything or anyone. It kinda sucks, doesn't it?


----------



## Forward (Jun 29, 2013)

Try asking these guys. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/missourisfurries/


Or these guys. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/missourifurs/


----------



## Samui-B (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm already a member of both. Unfortunately, there aren't any events near where I live right now (There is one I _can_ go to, but my parents say it's in a bad part of town and I don't know anything about the area).


----------



## Forward (Jul 1, 2013)

I'd listen to your parents in regard to St. Louis and bad parts of town.


----------



## MattsyKuntheKitsune (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm not a Missouri fur; I live 45 minutes away from St. Louis in Illinois XD

But anywho, apparently there's a furry convention in St. Louis now!

https://www.facebook.com/GatewayFurMeet

They just had their first con this year; I'm hoping to get an artist's alley table there. But I've been waiting for a con in our area!


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 7, 2013)

How is this not locked?


----------



## Pedigree (Jul 19, 2013)

We do have a couple places where you can follow events. stlfurs.com is one but you have to send an email to keyla@stlfurs.com if you want to register until the spam bot problem is fixed or you can join the yahoo group ArchRegionalFurries!


----------

